

Game Developers: Don’t Compete, Disrupt. - acknickulous
http://ralphbarbagallo.com/2013/10/02/game-developers-dont-compete-disrupt/

======
hardwaresofton
So I'm not sure that there's a difference between "disrupting" and
"competitively innovating". I don't know if it's as easy as your stating,
because the F2P market is pretty wide already -- there are a ton of games that
you can play for pretty much free in every genre online these days (and there
were, when WoW came out, also).

Also, WoW's marketing was the only thing that was innovative about it, the
game is subpar in just about every other aspect, IMO.

